# Talkline scheint doch bis zum bitteren Ende zu gehen ..



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2003)

Liebe Leute,
allen entgegenlautenden Berichten hier im Forum, daß die "Geldeintreiber" wie die Talkline GmbH und ihre Schergen wie bestimmte Inkassounternehmen nur "mit dem Säbel rasseln" und weiter nichts unternehmen, muß ich Euch heute leider enttäuschen. Nach nunmehr fast einem halben Jahr habe ich dieser Tage ein Schreiben einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Darmstadt erhalten, die mir eine letzte Zahlungsfrist bis zum Tage X einräumen. Es kann also definitiv keine Rede mehr davon sein, daß offenen Posten "im Sande verlaufen", so wie das in der Vergangenheit hier im Forum einige behauptet haben (.. die tun eh nichts und da kommt nichts mehr ..). Ich habe an dieser Stelle nun die Optionen, einen recht chancenlosen Prozeß zu führen, bei dem ich das volle Risiko trage, den Zivilprozeß darüberhinaus auch noch zu verlieren, oder ich kneife die Pobacken zusammen, zahle und verbuche das Ganze unter "Erfahrungen fürs Leben".
Ich kann einfach nicht mehr glauben, daß es unter Euch nicht einen Einzigen gegeben hat, der nicht tatsächlich auch ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt bekommen hat und somit doch vor Recht vollendete Tatsachen gesetzt worden ist. Es dürfte an dieser Stelle klar sein, daß die Talkline schließendlich definitiv vor Gericht ziehen wird, um Ihre Forderung zu erhalten.


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2003)

Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> Nach nunmehr fast einem halben Jahr habe ich dieser Tage ein Schreiben einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Darmstadt erhalten, die mir eine letzte Zahlungsfrist bis zum Tage X einräumen.
> Ich kann einfach nicht mehr glauben, daß es unter Euch nicht einen Einzigen gegeben hat, der nicht tatsächlich auch ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt bekommen hat und somit doch vor Recht vollendete Tatsachen gesetzt worden ist. Es dürfte an dieser Stelle klar sein, daß die Talkline schließendlich definitiv vor Gericht ziehen wird, um Ihre Forderung zu erhalten.



Was du glaubst ist deine Sache.

Tatsache ist: 
1. Auch ein Schreiben eines Anwalts ist nichts offizielles. Anwälte schreiben solange sie Geld dafür 
bekommen und in der Kanzlei genug Papier vorhanden ist. 

2. Wenn du mal die Suchfunktion bemühst, ( oben in der Mitte) wirst du sicherlich leicht rausfinden,
daß jede Menge zu Schädigende Anwaltsschreiben bekommen haben.

3. Bevor  Talkline "vor Gericht zieht"  müssen sie wie jeder andere normaler Geschäftsmann,
der glaubt einen Anspruch zu haben, einen Mahnbescheid erwirken und erst dann wenn gegen diesen 
vom angeblichen Schuldner Widerspruch eingelegt wurde, kann Talkline "vor Gericht" ziehen,
worauf schon viele warten, damit Talkline mal öffentlich Farbe bekennen muß, wie sie ihre Forderungen 
begründen.

Daher liegt keinerlei Grund vor hier Panik zu verbreiten.
Gruß
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2003)

da kann ich mich tf nur anschließen



			
				Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe an dieser Stelle nun die Optionen, einen recht chancenlosen Prozeß zu führen, bei dem ich das volle Risiko trage, den Zivilprozeß darüberhinaus auch noch zu verlieren, oder ich kneife die Pobacken zusammen, zahle und verbuche das Ganze unter "Erfahrungen fürs Leben".



schreiben von anwaltskanzleien haben keinen anderen stellenwert als die von inkassounternehmen. du wirst hier sicherlich keine garantie erhalten, dass sich die forderungen im sande verlaufen, jedoch solltest du dich schon fragen, warum talkline diesen weg einschlägt, obwohl der sachverhalt doch klar ist. die geschädigten erkennen die forderungen schlicht nicht an. jede mahnung und jedesmal, wenn ein schreiben der geschädigten mehrweniger ignoriert wird und ein weiteres karnickel aus dem hut gezaubert wird (inkassounternehmen, anwaltskanzlei...), soll das einzig und allein psychologischen druck auf die geschädigten ausüben. das problem für talkline ist folgendes:
bei den meisten streitwerten würde der antrag auf erlass eines gerichtlichen mahnbescheides nicht mehr als 12,50€ kosten - eher lächerlich im gegensatz zu dem aufwand der hier betrieben wird. daraufhin flattert dem antragsgegner vom mahngericht ein mahnbescheid ins haus. der sachverhalt ist noch ungeprüft und es wird lediglich "angefragt", ob du die forderung begleichen oder ihr widersprechen möchtest (das muss auch noch nicht begründet werden). und dann kann talkline sich entscheiden, die forderung vor gericht durchsetzen zu wollen oder auf die nase zu fallen...
kein spiel mehr auf zeit, und zum ersten mal würden deine argumente gehör finden. damit ist der mahnbescheid als druckmittel völlig untauglich, weil die folgen für talkline nicht mehr überschaubar sind.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> schreiben von anwaltskanzleien haben keinen anderen stellenwert als die von inkassounternehmen.


Noch dazu gibts viele Anwaltskanzleien, die sich auf das Inkasso spezialisiert haben.
Die sind nix anderes als Inkassounternehmen. Klingt nur besser wenn man von einem Anwalt Post kriegt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2003)

*Auch genauso Talkline-geschädigt!*

Hallo,

auch ich bin eine Talkline-Geschädigte, habe auch ein Schreiben eines Inkasso-Unternehmens aus Darmstadt und einige Zeit später von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Darmstadt erhalten, bis zu einem bestimmten Tag x die vermeintliche, mittlerweile ziemlich erhöte, Forderung auszugleichen.

Ich sehe dem Mahnbescheid, sollte er tatsächlich kommen, leidenschaftslos entgegen. Natürlich werde ich ihm ohne Begründung widersprechen, und dann werden wir sehen, was anschließend passiert.

Wichtig ist, daß man dem durch diese verschiedenen Schreiben erzeugten psychologischem Druck nicht nachgibt und durchhält. Aber wie Du siehst, bist Du nicht der Einzige.

Grüße, Onkiki


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

*Talkline bis zum Letzten*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe Eure Nachrichten und Tips wie immer dankend entgegengenommen und muß Euch an dieser Stelle Recht geben: Den nächsten Schritt, nämlich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, den überlasse ich nun zunächst mal der Talkline. Mal sehn, ob was kommt.

Hi Onkiki,
wie lange ist es denn bei Dir mittlerweile her, daß Du ein Schreiben von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Darmstadt erhalten hast ?
Ich hab mir übrigens sagen lassen, daß nach schriftlichem Einspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid der Kläger 6 Monate Zeit hat, die Vollstreckung bei Gericht zu beantragen; danach ist die Forderung verwirkt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Januar 2003)

Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir übrigens sagen lassen, daß nach schriftlichem Einspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid der Kläger 6 Monate Zeit hat, die Vollstreckung bei Gericht zu beantragen; danach ist die Forderung verwirkt.



das ist so nicht ganz richtig, weil es bedeuten würde, dass ein mahnbescheid fast zwangsläufig zu einem titel führen würde. wenn dir ein mahnbescheid zugestellt wird und du die frist versäumst, in der du widersprechen kannst, bekommt der antragsteller automatisch einen antrag auf erlass eines vollstreckungsbescheides zugesandt. und dann hat er tatsächlich 6 monate ab zustellung des mahnbescheides zeit, diesen vollstreckungsbscheid zu beantragen.
hast du einem mahnbescheid widersprochen, erfährt das dein gegner natürlich auch, allerdings schaut es dann etwas anders aus: jetzt kann er sich entscheiden, ob er das strittige verfahren vor gericht durchführen möchte, wenn er sich nicht schon bei beantragung des mahnbescheides zu diesem schritt entschieden hat.
für viele hier im forum haben anwälte oder gericht eine magische wirkung. man sollte jedoch auch bedenken, dass für die meisten hier zum ersten mal die möglichkeit besteht, den eigenen argumenten gehör zu verschaffen. und da sehe ich absolut nichts schlechtes drin...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

Hi,

wir schlagen uns auch mit Talkline herum. Wir haben bisher immer schön Widerspruch eingelegt, worauf uns Talkline bzw. dieses Inkassounternehmen jedesmal noch blödere Antworten schreibt. 

Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal fragen, ob es wirklich ein Gesetz, Verordnung oder sonst etwas gibt, wonach Talkline verpflichtet ist uns die Daten bzw. den Anbieter zu nennen.
Nach Talkline gibt es das nämlich nicht.... 

Grüße Schnauzevoll


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

> worauf uns Talkline bzw. dieses Inkassounternehmen jedesmal noch blödere Antworten schreibt.



wenns wenigstens ne Antwort gesesen wäre - bei mir bezog sich deren "Schreiben" nicht wirklich auf meine Reklamation. 

Irgendwo hatte ich schon gesagt: mit den ganzen Zusatzgebühren geht es bei mir jetzt um 75€ (von ehemals 30 - ich ernähre ganze Wirtschaftszweige). 
Ich habe mich mal mit dem Anwalt Dr. Palm aus Bonn telefonisch beraten (sehr netter Mann - kann ich nur weiterempfehlen):
er meinte, ein Gerichtsverfahren - wenn es denn zu einem kommt - wäre in seinem Ausgang ungewiss, da das zu sehr vom Richter abhängt. Allerdings, wenn man dann verliert, kommt noch mal ein ganz schöner batzen Geld drauf (kommt auf den Rechtsschutz an).  Er hat mir geraten, talkline einen VErgleich vorzuschlagen, was ich dann auch getan habe. Noch habe ich allerdings nichts von denen gehört.

@Michael T: ich habe auch Post von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei bekommen - (...) und Kollegen.  Wenn du deswegen in Panik gerätst dann kontaktiere einen Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

*Talkline-Geschädigt*

Hallo,
Antwort für Michael und alle anderen Geschädigten: Die Talkline-"Nutzung" ist von Anfang August, das Schreiben von RA (...) & Kollegen von Ende Dezember. Die ursprüngliche Summe war ca. 60 Euro für eine Nutzungsdauer von 10 + 1 Sekunde (ich habe eine EVÜ der Telekom) und ist mittlerweile auf fast das doppelte angewachsen. Zahlungstermin dafür ist morgen, der 9.1.03...

Im übrigen habe ich mehrere Schreiben zunächst nur mit Talkline ausgetauscht. Auch bei mir wurde überhaupt nicht auf meine Argumente eingegangen, sondern ich erhielt nur allgemeine Erklärungen, die mir nach Serienbrief und Standardantworten aussahen. Wenn Interesse besteht, stelle ich die Texte gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße, Onkiki


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2003)

*Talkline*

Hi Crusader,
richtig, (...) und Kollegen - so heißen die bei mir auch und ich war tatsächlich zunächst einmal beeindruckt, von einer Anwaltskanzlei ein Anschreiben zu erhalten. In Panik garten tu ich aber doch eher nicht und offiziell einen Anwalt zum Zweck einer Erstberatung aufzusuchen, soll sich auf sage und schreibe ca. 175 bis 200 Euro belaufen. Der Anwalt wird letztendlich auch nicht mehr können, als auf einen vor Gericht zweifelhaften Ausgang des Verfahrens hinzuweisen. Wie hier bereits gesagt wurde, hängt es letztendlich vom jeweiligen Richter ab, ob wir mit unserem Argument, daß hier schlicht und ergreifend gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen wird, Gehör finden. Es soll da ja ein paar "Gummiparagraphen" geben.

Hallo Onkiki,
da liegst Du in der Zeit ja fast exakt genauso wie ich. Bei mir geht es allerdings um rund 350 Euro (mittlerweile angewachsen auf 487 Euro).  Ich bin aber mittlerweile wirklich soweit, es auf einen Zivilprozeß ankommen zu lassen und sollte es nur zu dem Zweck sein, dem Rest der Welt mitteilen zu können, wie weit die Talkline wirklich bereit zu gehen ist.
Ich werde Euch weiter auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2003)

@michael T:  bist du nicht im Rechtsschutz?


----------



## crusador (9 Januar 2003)

@michael T: bist du nicht im Rechtsschutz?  ... das war ich


also -der Anwalt mit dem ich telefonisch Kontakt hatte war a) sehr nett, b) schien kompetent, c) hat er für das Gespräch nix genommen[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

*Talkline*

Hi Crusader,
leider bin ich nicht rechtschutzversichert. Insofern müßte ich die Kosten einer anwaltlichen Beratung natürlich voll tragen. Aber wie bereits gesagt glaube ich nicht wirklich, daß mir eine Beratung durch einen Anwalt tatsächlich etwas bringen würde. Mein Fall ist ziemlich simpel und ich muß letztendlich selbst entscheiden, wie weit ich es kommen lasse. Wenn es zu einem Zivilprozeß kommt, kann es sehr gut sein, daß ich verlieren werde. Eine Bonner Juristin, mit der ich kürzlich telefoniert habe hat mir gesagt, es könnte so oder so ausgehen. Da ich aber recht genau weiß, was mich ein verlorener Prozeß tatsächlich kosten würde, kann ich diesen Faktor recht gut einschätzen und mir überlegen, ob es mir das Wert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

*Suchfunktion*

Hi Technofreak,
ich hab die Suchfunktion hier im Forum mal getestet und bin etwas enttäuscht. Mach Dir mal die Mühe und suche nach dem Begriff "Mahnbescheid" oder "mahnbescheid". Dieses Wort kommt 100%-ig in den Texten mehrerer Mails vor. Ich erhalte jeweils eine Nachricht, daß nichts gefunden werden konnte. Auch bei anderen gängigen Wörtern wie "Dialer" findet die Maschine nichts.
Die Standard-Suchfunktionen habe ich hierbei nicht verändert, also Suche in allen Titeln und Artikeltexten.
Teste auch mal gegen und sag mir bescheid.
Danke.


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2003)

*Re: Suchfunktion*



			
				Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> Teste auch mal gegen und sag mir bescheid.
> Danke.



Stimmt, irgendwas stimmt mit der Suchfunktion nicht, werde das abklären. Bitte etwas Geduld 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2003)

Das mit der Suchfunktion schein ein Updateopfer zu sein. Ich stell mal schnell zurück...


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2003)

Es sucht jetzt wieder...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2003)

*Talkline Betrug*

Hallo liebe Leute,
an alle Talkline-Geschädigte und vor allem an Michael T. ,
um aktiv gegen Talkline vorzugehen ohne zusätzliche Kosten für Dich, rate ich dringends zur Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug bei deiner
Polizeidienststelle zu erstatten!!

Dies sollten alle aber wirklich alle Talkline Geschädigte machen, dann 
haben wir vielleicht das Glück eine Sammelklage zu erwirken, was strafrechtlich von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt wird!

Ich selber habe dieses getan, aber alleine kann man nicht viel anrichten!

Also auf gutes Gelingen!!!!


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2003)

*Re: Talkline Betrug*



			
				Panther schrieb:
			
		

> um aktiv gegen Talkline vorzugehen ohne zusätzliche Kosten für Dich, rate ich dringends zur Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug bei deiner Polizeidienststelle zu erstatten!!


Dies aber nur, falls wirklich ein Straftatbestand im Raum steht. Wenn z.B. ein Kind auf "OK" klickt, so ist das für den Anbieter nicht unbedingt strafbar, aber der Vertrag ist womöglich zivilrechtlich anfechtbar weil das Kind eben noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist.
Man muß das schon differenzieren...


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

Mit Strafanzeigen immer vorsichtig und verantwortungsvoll umgehen.

Es gibt auch den Tatbestand der Vortäuschung einer straftat.


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2003)

> *StGB § 145d Vortäuschen einer Straftat*
> 
> (1) Wer *wider besseres Wissen* einer Behörde oder einer zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Stelle vortäuscht,
> 1.  daß eine rechtswidrige Tat begangen worden sei oder
> ...


Es wird im Regelfall an dem besseren Wissen scheitern. Wer schon *weiss* dass keine Straftat vorliegt und einen anderen anzeigt, dem gehörts nicht besser.
Wer sich *nicht sicher* ist ob eine Straftat vorliegt, soll Anzeige erstatten. Dem wird dann auch keinesfalls was passieren.


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

Na ich würde nicht sagen wer *nicht sicher* ist, zuviele einstellungen führen eher zu demselben verhalten bei statsanwaltschaften, sondern wer einen einen begründeten verdacht hat das eine Straftat vorliegt.

Wenn nachher nur noch eingestellt wird ubt eine Strafanzeige keinen Druck mehr auf die betreiber aus

Zitat eines Betreibers:
"Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon 68 Anzeigen alle eingestellt"

alle eingestellt mit der begründung ein böser wetbewerber hatt die Werbung veranlasst.

Das gibt mir langsam zu Denke

Also bleibe ich bei meiner aufforderung Verantwortungsbewußt mit Strafanzeigen umzugehen.

Die Borg


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

*Strafanzeige gegen Talkline*

Hallo Leute,
danke für Meinungen ( Heiko und DieBORG ), aber ich gehe davon aus das bei Michael T. mit höhster Wahrscheinlichkeit der Verdacht auf Computerbetrug besteht! 
Wenn z.B. bei diversen Internetseiten sei es Erotik oder kostenlose Spiele, nach Aufrufen dieser Seiten, was angepriesen wird als völlig kostenlos und dann sich in sehr kurzer Zeit viele Popup-Fenster öffnen und sich ein Dialerprogramm vollautomatisch die Verbindung zum Server aufbaut, ist das illegall.
Weil keine ausdrückliche Zustimmung stattgefunden hat von Michael T. !
Also habe keine Angst vor der Strafanzeige, wenn Du wirklich der Meinung bist das diese Abrechnung falsch ist.
Zur Anzeige bei der Polizei brauchst Du nur deine Rechnung von der Telekom mitzunehmen und Du solltest in der Lage sein, ausführlich erklären zu  können, wie diese Verbindungen zustandegekommen sind.
Falls Du noch die Internetseiten kennst, schreibe Dir diese auf und teile es auch mit.
Nach der Anzeigenaufnahme erhälst Du eine Vorgangsnummer, dieses teilst Du dann der Talklline mit.
Falls Du ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekommst, hast Du auch was in der Hand! Also mache es der Talkline nicht alzu leicht!
Also nur Mut!
Gruß der Panther


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2003)

Hi,
wir haben heute von Talkline einen Brief bekommen, in dem sie uns den Inhaber der Seite nennen. Eine Adresse in Palma de Mallorca. Hat von euch auch schon mal jemand den wirklichen Anbieter heraus gefunden. Weil wenn alle mit dem gleichen reingefallen sind, dann wäre ein Gerichtsverfahren sicher nicht mehr so aussichtslos wie vielleicht bisher.

Gruß 
Schnauzevoll


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2003)

Hallo Schnauzevoll,
bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen solchen Brief erhalten.
Hast Du denn bei Talkline nach dem Betreiber der Seite nachgefragt oder hat Talkline von sich aus diesen Brief mit der Info über den Betreiber der Seite an Dich geschickt? Ich habe Talkline diese Frage bisher noch nicht gestellt.
Grüße, Onkiki


----------



## chimbo (17 Januar 2003)

*Mallorca!*

Hallo schnautzevoll,

ich habe es auch mit TalkLine und der mallorkinischen Firma zu tun:

Sun Infomedia S L 
Calle del Ter 27 
E-07009 Palma de Mallorca 
http://www.suntelecom.es/ 

bei mir waren es 30,1638 € Pro Verbindungsaufbau.

siehe thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=965&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2003)

Hallo, eigentlich können wir nun die Themen zusammenlegen. Alles was bereits unter "Talkline" geschrieben wurde betrifft auch dieses Thema. Ich habe gerade unter Talkline berichtet, daß ich Anzeige erstattet habe. Bei der Polizei wollte man aber die Anzeige nicht gegen Talkline, sondern gegen den von Talkline angegebenen Dienstanbieter Comet Media in UK (wahrscheinlich Briefkastenfirma) aufnehmen. Muß ich die Anzeige abändern lassen? Ich habe auch kein Aktenzeichen bekommen, welches ich der Firma Talkline mitteilen könnte. Ich wurde nur zurückgerufen, ob ich Beweise hätte. Da ich die nicht habe, würde das Verfahren wohl eingestellt werden. Gruß Petra


----------



## MOSFET (21 Januar 2003)

Hallo,

auch ich habe einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld bekommen. Und Talkline hat mir nach einem halben Jahr den "Anbieter" nennen können: die Firma Sun Infomedia in Palma de Mallorca (wie bei chimbo).
Wie komme ich an die vollständige Telefonnummer, die der Dialer gewählt hat? Sowohl Talkline als auch die Telekom behaupten, im Nachgang nur die gekürzte Nummer feststellen zu können. Aber wie wollen die dann abrechnen? Ich habe nämlich den Dialer noch auf dem PC. Und da steht im Text, die Firma würde in Gibraltar sitzen. 
Hat jemand einen Tip?

Grüße MOSFET


----------



## thorsten (21 Januar 2003)

> auch ich habe einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld bekommen. Und Talkline hat mir nach einem halben Jahr den "Anbieter" nennen können: die Firma Sun Infomedia in Palma de Mallorca (wie bei chimbo).
> Wie komme ich an die vollständige Telefonnummer, die der Dialer gewählt hat? Sowohl Talkline als auch die Telekom behaupten, im Nachgang nur die gekürzte Nummer feststellen zu können. Aber wie wollen die dann abrechnen? Ich habe nämlich den Dialer noch auf dem PC. Und da steht im Text, die Firma würde in Gibraltar sitzen.
> Hat jemand einen Tip?



Also ich frage mich immer zuerst, welche vertragliche Vereinbarung denn der Abrechnung mit der Fa. Sun Infomedia zugrunde liegt? Was hast du denn für den Betrag erhalten, den du da bezahlen sollst?

Sorry für das Doppelposting aber diese Links passen auch hier hin.

Sehr informativer Link zum Thema    

ALLES was vorher abläuft ist so gut wie egal ! 

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufMB.htm 

und gleich weiter auf 

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufVB.htm 

und wenn alles zu spät ist hier: 

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufZV.htm


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2003)

...sorry, wenn ich die letzten Postings lese, muss ich entweder meinen Psychiater anrufen, oder ich halt's mit haudrafundschluss: "Hier blickt doch eh keiner mehr durch"... 8)


----------



## Baller Otto (21 Januar 2003)

nichtversteher, langsam mach ich mir Sorgen um dich, was hast du jetzt wieder nicht verstanden ? Wo blicks du nicht durch ?


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Januar 2003)

*zum Verfahren, einige Tipps*

Zu den Verfahren

zunächst den Link zum Muster: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Ich habe durch eines meiner Kinder einen Dialer der Interfun eingefangen.
Zivilrechtlich habe ich alle Schreiben (Muster unter : http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm) an den Netzbetreiber samt Beteiligte abgesondert.

Gleichzeitig habe ich in meinem Fall, Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche gegen die Telekom, meinem Provider, gestellt. In weiteren Schreiben habe ich die Anzeige gegen jeden ausgedehnt, der sich mit zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen bei mir meldet. Sollten Inkasso-Unternehmen (jetzt wo ich der Telekom das Geld im Dezember abgezogen habe) auftauchen oder Anwaltsbüros wird dies der StA Bonn mitgeteilt. 
Die Strafanzeige war nur deshalb nötig, um die StA mit der Nase daraufzustoßen - eigentlich müsste sie von Amts wegen ermitteln.

Gegen Interfun habe ich keine Strafanzeige gestellt, weil es da wohl schon von Amts wegen läuft.

*Das war der Stand bis 3.2.2003*; inzwischen habe ich auch Strafanzeige gegen Interfun gestellt (nachträglich eingetragen 7.2.03)

Also um Eure zivilrechtliche Position zu verbessern, sollte Ihr Strafanzeige bei der Polizei oder der örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft stellen.

Klar ist dabei, um Heikos Hinweis aufzugreifen: Das geht nicht, wenn Ihr bewußt unds gewollt bestimmte Seiten mit einem bekannten teuren Preis Euch angeschaut habt.
Der Dialer muss schon unbemerkt oder unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen (Vgl. mein Musterschreiben) aufgespielt worden sein.

Im übrigen rate ich jeden, sich eines Rechtsbeistandes zu versichern.

Allerdings wenn es zu einer Welle von Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Geldeintreiber (Talkline, Telekom, Arcor , Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwälte kommt) dann werden die friedlicher. Inkassobüros und Anwälte können nämlich schnell die Zulassung verlieren.

Für weitere Nachfragen bei mir, bitte E-Mail schreiben. Allerdings Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall kann und darf ich nicht betreiben. Deshalb auch mein Rat geht zu den Verbraucherschützern oder wenn Ihr eine Rechtschutzversicherung habt zum Anwalt. Nach einem Hinweis durch Euch gebe ich meine Unterlagen gerne an Euren Rechtsanwalt.

Gruß Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2003)

Habt ihr den wenigsten alle (Geschädigten) Strafanzeige gegen Talkline erstattet :-?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

onkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schnauzevoll,
> bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen solchen Brief erhalten.
> Hast Du denn bei Talkline nach dem Betreiber der Seite nachgefragt oder hat Talkline von sich aus diesen Brief mit der Info über den Betreiber der Seite an Dich geschickt? Ich habe Talkline diese Frage bisher noch nicht gestellt.
> Grüße, Onkiki



Hallo Onkiki,
Also wir haben jedesmal wenn wir eine Mahnung bekommen haben, geantwortet, dass wir wissen wollen, welcher Anbieter dahinter steckt.
Und es war jedesmal diese Sun Infomedia aus Mallorca.

Heute haben wir auch ein Schreiben von (...) und Kollegen bekommen.

Wir wissen auch nicht, was und ob wir überhaupt noch was tun sollen, oder ob wir den Betrag jetzt einfach zahlen.

Gruß Schnauzevoll


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2003)

*Sun Infomedia*



			
				MOSFET schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich habe einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld bekommen. Und Talkline hat mir nach einem halben Jahr den "Anbieter" nennen können: die Firma Sun Infomedia in Palma de Mallorca (wie bei chimbo).
> Wie komme ich an die vollständige Telefonnummer, die der Dialer gewählt hat? Sowohl Talkline als auch die Telekom behaupten, im Nachgang nur die gekürzte Nummer feststellen zu können. Aber wie wollen die dann abrechnen? Ich habe nämlich den Dialer noch auf dem PC. Und da steht im Text, die Firma würde in Gibraltar sitzen.
> ...





Hallo Mosfet,
erster Tip ist auf keinen Fall den Dialer zu löschen!!!
Dieser dient als Beweis bei eventueller Strafanzeige gegen die Sun.
ich kann nur eine Empfehlung anbieten, das Du die Daten sicherst, d.h.
Hardcopys erstellst und Daten auf Diskette speichert.
Versuche doch mal diesen Dialer auf Diskette zu speichern!!

Falls möglich kannst Du mir doch mal die gekürzte Rufnummer ins Forum stellen, dann kann ich eventuell helfen.
Und schreibe noch den genauen Abrechnungszeitraum, wann Du diese sog. Dienste in Anspruch genommen hast?!!

Am besten gehst Du so schnell wie möglich zur Polizei und erstattest Anzeige, leider wird es nicht möglich sein direkt gegen Talkline aber wenigstens gegen die Sun! O.K.
Viele Grüße an alle Betroffenen.

P.S. Man kann nur etwas erreichen, wenn wir geschlossen und konsequent vorgehen um die skrupellosen Machenschaften von Talkline zu unterbinden.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2003)

@ Panther


Doch auch gegen Talkline kann man Strafanzeige stellen, ebenso gegen alles anderen die das Geld eintreiben wollen.

Der Straftatbestand ist Geldwäsche vgl. § 261 StGB

Vorschrift und Urteile siehe da: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html

Mehr Info siehe da: http://www.jura.uni-tuebingen.de/heinrich/bzgeldwae.pdf

Mein Fall, bei dem Du Telekom und nexnet gegen Talkline austauschen musst, findest Du da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Der Jurist
Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam rem delendam esse – oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2003)

bei mir läuft alles noch über einen anwalt

melde dich bitte mal

gruß darthvader





			
				Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute,
> allen entgegenlautenden Berichten hier im Forum, daß die "Geldeintreiber" wie die Talkline GmbH und ihre Schergen wie bestimmte Inkassounternehmen nur "mit dem Säbel rasseln" und weiter nichts unternehmen, muß ich Euch heute leider enttäuschen. Nach nunmehr fast einem halben Jahr habe ich dieser Tage ein Schreiben einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Darmstadt erhalten, die mir eine letzte Zahlungsfrist bis zum Tage X einräumen. Es kann also definitiv keine Rede mehr davon sein, daß offenen Posten "im Sande verlaufen", so wie das in der Vergangenheit hier im Forum einige behauptet haben (.. die tun eh nichts und da kommt nichts mehr ..). Ich habe an dieser Stelle nun die Optionen, einen recht chancenlosen Prozeß zu führen, bei dem ich das volle Risiko trage, den Zivilprozeß darüberhinaus auch noch zu verlieren, oder ich kneife die Pobacken zusammen, zahle und verbuche das Ganze unter "Erfahrungen fürs Leben".
> Ich kann einfach nicht mehr glauben, daß es unter Euch nicht einen Einzigen gegeben hat, der nicht tatsächlich auch ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt bekommen hat und somit doch vor Recht vollendete Tatsachen gesetzt worden ist. Es dürfte an dieser Stelle klar sein, daß die Talkline schließendlich definitiv vor Gericht ziehen wird, um Ihre Forderung zu erhalten.


----------

